# Are there any alternatives to weight training?



## pranav54 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello guys,

I was over weight and been going to Gym for the past 3 months. I got splendid results. I lost 15 Kilos (33lbs) and I look great. I am a 28 year old guy, I am 6' and 78Kg. this is my first time doing workouts.

After doing weight training for like 7 weeks I started having pain in my right shoulder and wing area (I am right handed). I wont feel any pain while I workout, but only after a day two. My trainer suggested me to stop doing Lat pull down and Front press. Then the pain seemed to stop. Then I started doing push ups regularly and after sometime the pain came back. So I consulted a doctor.

The doctor took some X-Rays and told me that there's a slight bend in my neck (or something like that). He said, if I continue with the weight training the abnormality in my neck will get worse. So he asked me to quit doing weight training. ( I didn't do heavy weights, just light ones and I never over worked any muscles, I was always careful)

Another thing I noticed is that on my right side muscles are unusually more developed than the left The difference is significant in my arms . Further my right shoulder, chest muscles are slightly different in size and shape than my left side. I don't know if it has something to do with my neck problem.

Now that my doctor has asked me to quit doing weight training, I am a bit depressed. Because I always wanted to have a great body and finally I got it after hard work. Now I fear, I might lose it again, since I can't do weight training anymore.

I would like to know, if there are any alternatives to weight training? Can develop muscles in my upper body without weight training? Is there any way?

When you read about my condition, do you  have any idea why I have this problem? Or do you have any solution for me?

Right now I am really really depressed because of this problem. Please help. I'd really appreciate any words or advice. Thank you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 2, 2014)

Talk to a physical therapist. They may be able to correct this neck thing for you.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd consult a doctor who specializes in sports medicine, to gain a second opinion.


----------

